# UK Magazine subscriptions?



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

I have a subscription to Model Railroader and just picked up a couple of mags from the UK over at Barnes and Noble entitled Hornsby and Model Rail. The two U.K. Mags look awesome and packed with tons of articles and tips. Yes they cost more but they certainly look like they are well worth it...anyone here have a subscription to these (or others they can recommend)?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Whether a magazine is "worth it" is a highly individual thing. I know many people say Model Railroader isn't any good, but i still read it and enjoy many of the things that they cover. If you looked at a magazine and you liked it, why not subscribe (although I usually get at least two issues, to make sure one wasn't a fluke)?

My own personal go-to magazine is Model Railroad Hobbyist (www.model-railrosd-hobbyist.com). It is free, but on-line only (downloadable in PDF format).


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

I was buying all the UK mags for awhile until my local newsagent stopped carrying them. I used to subscribe to Model Rail, British Railway Modelling and Hornby magazines but let the subscriptions lapse. I do download specific issues of Model Rail online.

I noticed some years ago that subscribed magazines,even US ones, arrived in the mail quite awhile later than in the stores...so I see no benefit to subscribing for print if I can buy it in a local shop or download it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Except that the subscription price is often sustantially less than the cover price. Do you really need your model railroading information to be so that timely that you pay significantly more for it?


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Except that the subscription price is often sustantially less than the cover price. Do you really need your model railroading information to be so that timely that you pay significantly more for it?


I see no need to wait an extra 2,3 or even 4 weeks for a magazine
that is on my newsagents shelf every day when I go to get my daily newspaper...why should I wait weeks to save a couple of bucks per issue.
Besides, how much over a 12 issue sub will you actually save.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The magazines i subscribe to don't arrive 2, 3, or 4 weeks after they show up on the newsstand. The difference is never more than a day or two, except on the rare occasion when one goes astray in the mail. The ones I get digitally actually arrive before the printed editions.

How much do i save? Half off, or thereabouts. That's enough to buy a kit or two. Certainly worth waiting a few days, if it works out that way.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> The magazines i subscribe to don't arrive 2, 3, or 4 weeks after they show up on the newsstand. The difference is never more than a day or two, except on the rare occasion when one goes astray in the mail. The ones I get digitally actually arrive before the printed editions.
> 
> How much do i save? Half off, or thereabouts. That's enough to buy a kit or two. Certainly worth waiting a few days, if it works out that way.


My experience has been different. And the cost savings of a subscription might be worth a kit or two over a 12-month period but its not worth it to me. Each to his own.


----------



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

Anyone have thoughts on "Model Railroader Craftsman" or "Classic Toy Trains"?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My thoughts haven't changed since my original reply -- there really is no substitute for picking up a copy and trying it for yourself. If you live near a decent library, you can probably try them before you buy. And it's a rare store that doesn't let you browse a copy of a non-adult mag before you buy. 

The magazines you listed are for a more tailored audience than the general interest Model Railroader. MRC is aimed at people who like to scratchbuild and modify, whereas CTT is for the so-called "Tinplate" folks.

Would they be right for you? Dunno. Only you can say.


----------



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> My thoughts haven't changed since my original reply -- there really is no substitute for picking up a copy and trying it for yourself. If you live near a decent library, you can probably try them before you buy. And it's a rare store that doesn't let you browse a copy of a non-adult mag before you buy.
> 
> The magazines you listed are for a more tailored audience than the general interest Model Railroader. MRC is aimed at people who like to scratchbuild and modify, whereas CTT is for the so-called "Tinplate" folks.
> 
> Would they be right for you? Dunno. Only you can say.


Thanks again....went to my LHS at lunch today...MRC is no longer in print but they had plenty of others for me to browse through...


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I like Model Rail magazine and buy digital copies sometimes. Another UK magazine you may be interested in is Continental Modeller which deals with European models as well as some US outline. Its sister magazine is Railway Modeller catering for the British scene.
http://www.pecopublications.co.uk
You can receive both in digital format. Check them out.


----------



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the great advice and tips!!


----------

